# Requesting a resizing for a DX



## Laughing Man (Oct 15, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Here are a few more in my alternative movie posters folder. Click the thumbnails for a larger image:


Can I get a resize for a DX for this first Dr. No picture?

I'd really appreciate it. It is hard to discover which photos are K2's/K1's and which are DX's and there doesn't mean to be a DX request topic or a topic specifically for DX's.


----------



## RockyMcStone (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe the correct size for DX is 824 1200 if that correct here you go. - Update for some reason on photobucket it resized slightly different than the 824x1200 grrr Sorry it's not dead on maybe the size is just to much for Photobucket. As a side note I use - Photoscape to make Kindle Screen Savers. Head over to Cnet and then their download section and type in Photoscape - It's Free and will take you about 1 min to make a black and white image the size you want. Take Care..

Retrying - Sorry that's as big as I can get it on Photobucket - sooo close...


----------



## RockyMcStone (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok each Link will take you to Picasa Website with the picture in it - Just hit magnify once and you will have your 824x1200 for DX... You might have to copy and paste each line but hey it will work for you.

Take Care..

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EX9wplIyywJbpKVR9Wk9Eg?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/yUVMIQzYDj25Lw0uLVuoBw?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bJjS4UMyNhRtPROlHvATyw?feat=directlink

Once again Photobucket kept changing my size on me..


----------



## Laughing Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks so much guys. Really appreciate it!


----------

